# Gartenbau Weihnachtsgedicht



## SeelenGeist (10. Dezember 2009)

Hey,

ich suche ein Gartenbau (Gärtner) Weihnachtsgedicht, jedoch fehlt mir gerade die Inspiration
um ein eigenes zu verfassen.

Ich hoffe ihr könntet mir helfen bzw. eins sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Buffed Community kann sowas bestimmt, ihr könnt alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Dezember 2009)

selbst der buffed-community sind Grenzen gesetzt...
also es ist schon nicht leicht ein Bezug zwischen Gärtner/Gartenbau und Weihnachten herzustellen.zumal ich mich frage ob das Gedicht FÜR einen Gärtner sein soll,falls ja würde ich z.B. eine schöne Winterlandschaft in Gedichtform beschreiben.dazu gibts garantiert hunderte Gedichte im Netz,die dich inspierieren könnten...

das einzige was ich mit Gärtner gefunden habe ist schon ein bissel veraltet und hat zwar mit einem Gärtner zu tun,hätte aber genausogut ein lehrer sein können,oder was weiss ich...vielleicht hast du das ja auch unter google gefunden:
Das Weihnachtsbäumlein

Es war einmal ein Tännelein 
mit braunen Kuchenherzlein 
und Glitzergold und Äpflein fein 
und vielen bunten Kerzlein: 
Das war am Weihnachtsfest so grün 
als fing es eben an zu blühn. 

Doch nach nicht gar zu langer Zeit, 
da stands im Garten unten, 
und seine ganze Herrlichkeit 
war, ach, dahingeschwunden. 
die grünen Nadeln warn'n verdorrt, 
die Herzlein und die Kerzlein fort. 

Bis eines Tags der Gärtner kam, 
den fror zu Haus im Dunkeln, 
und es in seinen Ofen nahm - 
Hei! Tats da sprühn und funkeln! 
Und flammte jubelnd himmelwärts 
in hundert Flämmlein an Gottes Herz. 

Christian Morgenstern


----------



## Sin (11. Dezember 2009)

Rosen sind Rot, Veilchen sind blau
schenk mir nen dicken Gehaltsschek
sonst schlag ich die blau


----------



## X-Zero (11. Dezember 2009)

Jeden Tag stehst du im Dreck,
bringst ne Menge Erde weg.
Dauernd schenkst du Pflanzen Leben,
ohne dich würde es ihn nicht geben.
Wen ich meine dass ist wohl klar,
es ist mein Weihnachtsbaum,
sieht aus wie in nem Traum,
er ist schön und wunderbar.

So dass war jetzt in 5 minuten hingerotzt, soll ja auch nur Inspiration sein. Ach ja Germanistikstudium ftw^^

So far


----------

